
“Move fast and break things” does not work in journalism - vremigrant
https://medium.com/@vremigrant/move-fast-and-break-things-does-not-work-in-journalism-2c292b95ff3a#.kss9h1guq
======
scott_c
It also doesn't work that well in most technology companies. You will lose
your customers pretty quickly if your site doesn't work as excepted or
continues to break.

It works for sites like Facebook and Google because they have millions of
users and momentum that is so great, they could have 404s for 90% of their
services for weeks and millions would still come back.

They can also segment out a small section of users (which could be in the
thousands) to test new and broken technology with almost no repercussions.

~~~
grzm
Exactly. It's not "move fast and break all the things"

